# Sticky  Army Painting Competition 2019 Rules and stuff!



## Old Man78

Dear Heretics, I shall be attempting to run the Army Painting Competition beginning February. The competition is a motivational tool, to spur you on to get the big pile of resin and plastic painted, for your own personal pride and glory. In bygone days the prize was pride and a medal under your avatar, now it is just the best prize of all, Pride, and the satisfaction of a glorious all conquering army!

So how does the competition work, basically at the start of each month, those who enter take a photo the unit they wish to enter, unpainted and at the end of the month post a picture of it painted, simples! Now this is an Army Painting Competition, so the army should game legal, whether you want to make a battalion or several separate detachments that's up to you, so long as it is legal, happy days.

Now the nitty gritty 
*the competition will run from February-November 
* I'll start a thread at the beginning of each month for you to post entries
* entries are to be posted within a week of the thread being posted and completed pics any time by the end of the same month
* entries can be assembled and single colour base coated
* there will be 10 entries for the competition with 8 completed entries for a win

I think that's it, if anyone has anything to add or questions just throw them in here, I've never run a competition before and just started a new job, so any help will be appreciated xoxox Old Man


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Say I don't have enough models for a new army. Like, I have 4 armies going simultaneously... Can I participate? All 4 armies are 3/4 complete and short of doing 8 tiny Empire detachments (I have 50+ spearmen and 16+ handgunners) I don't have enough units from any one army. I have five Wood Elf, six High Elf, five Bretonnian, and four Empire units to go. If I did all Elves would that fit the comp?


----------



## Old Man78

Can you make a legal coalition/allied army out of all that? If so, then grand job hop on board


----------



## Shandathe

40K is a bit less forgiving with its Faction keywords (especially with Imperium no longer making for a legal Detachment), but in AoS you only lose faction abilities I think. It can all be fielded as Order, so it shouldn't be a problem. He's only got to paint them, not actually take them out into battle


----------



## KjellThorngaard

An allied army? I have no idea. I don't play AoS. My last set of rules is 7th ed (i think) and this project seems never ending... I just need motivation to paint, and these comps help.


----------



## Old Man78

Sure why not? crack on old boy


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice! I am in. x10 War dancers for February.


----------

